# what willhappen if i run two GPS apps simultaneously?



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

about to head out on a ride and want to compare strava against my tracks while recording the whole mess with an app called cat log. i use airplane mode on my LG android to conserve my battery.

what is going to happen?

if anybody answers before 1:30pst, that would be fantastic. otherwise, oh well...i'm gonna try!


----------



## jamerson9 (May 1, 2012)

I've run three at once and no problem. 

Just check airplane mode does not mess with the GPS or power modes that reduce the frequency of GPS polling.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

the GPS signal will be harmonically magnified and your phone will explode.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> the GPS signal will be harmonically magnified and your phone will explode.


i've got a big hole in my left thigh now. damn. why did i try it?


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

If you run two apps do you get double the mileage?


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

in all seriousness, it worked although both apps are having problems probably related to the janky GPS on LG androids.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

I run one app, endomondo, and then upload the route and times to Strava. I have noticed the mileage changes when I get it on Strava but not very much.

I use to run two apps but felt the battery died faster.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

shekky said:


> in all seriousness, it worked although both apps are having problems probably related to the janky GPS on LG androids.


that's a real bummer.


----------



## ChainChain (Sep 25, 2010)

shekky said:


> in all seriousness, it worked although both apps are having problems probably related to the janky GPS on LG androids.


Thank God! I thought for sure you were going to die from gps over exposure.


----------



## 3034 (Apr 12, 2006)

You will be king nerd


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

neverminding the wisecracking idiots, dan brown at strava and the strava support staff have been very helpful.

turns out that updating the strava app then using an app called GPS status and toolbox (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.eclipsim.gpsstatus2&hl=en) to essentially reset the GPS in my android seems to have solved the problem for now.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

shekky said:


> neverminding the wisecracking idiots, dan brown at strava and the strava support staff have been very helpful.
> 
> turns out that updating the strava app then using an app called GPS status and toolbox (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.eclipsim.gpsstatus2&hl=en) to essentially reset the GPS in my android seems to have solved the problem for now.


that's good to know


----------

